# What is Al Campo - Self Discount?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

In Al Campo, there is a section named Self Discount, with a range of standard groceries which are on sale elsewhere in the shop. These goods do not seem to be priced but have tags numbered 1, 2, 3 etc and monetary values such as 39 or 99euros printed. 

As I assume, a packet of biscuits, or such like, does not cost 39 euros can anyone explain what this is all about, please?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Are these items anything to do with the Alcampo Economic Products range?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

thrax said:


> Are these items anything to do with the Alcampo Economic Products range?


No, I don't think so. Just checked Al campo website and I don't think the products in this area were packaged like the Economic Range. Just don't understand why the shelf edge labels displayed a number and a montary value like 39 or 99 euros, no ordinary price like 1euro for a packet of biscuits or a bag of pasta.

Just hoped there migt be a regular shopper who could throw some light on it, or my daughter might just have to get brave and ask - chances of her still limited Spanish understanding the answer - minimal!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> No, I don't think so. Just checked Al campo website and I don't think the products in this area were packaged like the Economic Range. Just don't understand why the shelf edge labels displayed a number and a montary value like 39 or 99 euros, no ordinary price like 1euro for a packet of biscuits or a bag of pasta.
> 
> Just hoped there migt be a regular shopper who could throw some light on it, or my daughter might just have to get brave and ask - chances of her still limited Spanish understanding the answer - minimal!


just a thought.........could they have been priced at .99€ or .39€??


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> just a thought.........could they have been priced at .99€ or .39€??


Do they write prices that way? Will have to look again!


----------

